# Salmon Training Treats



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

SALMON BROWNIES

These treats are so great for training. They aren't slippery.
They don't crumble. They toss really nicely.

1-14 ounce canned salmon drained or 2 cans of tuna packed in water, drained
2 eggs
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 ½ cups of flour (or more as needed to make stiff dough)


Mix together. Press (or roll) flat on a cookie sheet to about ¼" thick.
Spraying your hands with Pam® make pressing out much easier
Bake at 250° F for 30 minutes. 
Cut into ¼" cubes and refrigerate or freeze.


These freeze really well....however they must be used within a day or two after thawing as they will spoil.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

Mmmm. I may make a batch for myself.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> SALMON BROWNIES
> 
> These treats are so great for training. They aren't slippery.
> They don't crumble. They toss really nicely.
> ...



These would have been ok if you hadn't called them salmon _brownies_... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww LOL I can't get the image of a chocolate brownie with little chunks of salmon in it out of my mind 

But thanks for posting!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I can't get the image of a chocolate brownie with little chunks of salmon in it out of my mind


Yeah.....that doesn't sound very good.....

But you realize they are for the dog, right? :


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yeah.....that doesn't sound very good.....
> 
> But you realize they are for the dog, right? :


Are you asking me or Lil Sandy?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Are you asking me or Lil Sandy?


Well, I meant it to you.....but I hope she ain't gonna eat them either.... :yuck:


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

I will make some for Sandy. She loves the tuna juice (we get the tuna packed in water). As for human consumption if you replaced the flour with crackers or bread crumbs you would basically have baked salmon patties (minus onions and celery).


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, I meant it to you.....but I hope she ain't gonna eat them either.... :yuck:



Actually she is a he. I know the user name is a little misleading, but I wanted to incorporate my pup’s name. 

-Ron


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lil_Sandy said:


> Actually she is a he. I know the user name is a little misleading, but I wanted to incorporate my pup’s name.
> 
> -Ron


Sorry, Ron.... Yeah, the name threw me.... :uhoh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for the 'brownie' reference!
I have a Tuna Fudge and Salmon Biscuits recipies also....I have to have some way for me to remember the texture.

I have teenage sons...they have eaten the 'brownies' and 'biscuits'. The fudge texture for some reason - not appealing! <grin>

I have heard more then once:
"These smell good (grab a handful toss them in their mouths...)... Can I have some..."
Sure, but I made them for the dogs..."
"Well, they're good..."


----------

